# Reliable and affordable DTG printing?



## steelbathgraphix (Dec 26, 2011)

*WHERE DOES EVERYONE GET THEIR DTG PRINTING DONE?*

That is if you don't do it yourself. I have always used Custom T-Shirts - T-Shirt Printing - Design Your T-Shirt For Less! because they are fast, inexpensive and do fantastic work. BUT I have to find a new printer because they refused the last 6 shirt designs I submitted because they claimed copyright infringement issues.

I know the laws and I know my designs are legal and protected under the FAIR USE ACT because they are mashups and parodies. 

Does anyone know of an affordable and reliable printer that does full color black shirts?

to me affordable is no more than $9.50 a piece for a batch of 25 black shirts with full-color, full front location.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Try Printer Listings to find a reliable DTG in your area.

If the other printer refused your art, you should probably think twice about your understanding of fair use law.

The Fair Use Act, which was never amended, was based on digital media, software and hardware. It had nothing to do with creating parody or mashup art for t-shirts.

Instead, try reading The Lanham Act for a better understanding of how copyrights and trademarks are protected from unauthorized use on salable goods.

That said, fair use and derivative work provisions do exist. But mashups and parodies are not automatically protected. IP owners can still sue for infringement, which is probably why the printer refused your art. Only a judge can decide whether the art falls under fair use, parody or derivative work. There are general guidelines you can follow, but none of it will make your work "risk free."


----------



## steelbathgraphix (Dec 26, 2011)

I understand their stance, they want to cover themselves just in case. But I'll take my chances. I'll check out the list. Thanks.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

It is no different here, we do refuse artwork that we feel has copyright infringement issues. The profit margin in most cases are too small and the risk is just too big.


----------

